# want to buy



## BRADY12 (Jan 11, 2008)

does anyone have any xmod or miniz stuff they want to get rid of?


----------



## jdogg_js_here (Sep 10, 2006)

sent you a pm


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

My son has Savage truck with a lot of upgrades if you're interested.


----------



## Casperbase (Jun 4, 2006)

BRADY12 said:


> does anyone have any xmod or miniz stuff they want to get rid of?


 
I have 3 Mini Z Nascar body MR02 cars. Many hop-up's on all with many new parts in packages. Also many new and used super soft tires for these cars.
All three cars come RTR with radios.
I have well over $500.00 invested and would sell as a package only for $250.00.
I can send pictures if interested.


----------

